# help me id and date this bike



## redline1968 (Oct 21, 2008)

I 'm a new person here and been into bikes which are mostly prewar.  First I would like to say a great web site.  I found this 10 speed it rides well and in good condition. anybody can help me date it and who made it.  It's Italian and the name is vilar porto on the decal. any info would be greatly appreciated.


----------

